# Global Period for Wart Removal



## dballard2004 (Apr 16, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office and is diagnosed with a wart on their hand, and the wart is removed via cryosurgery, what are the guidelines for coding this? 

Can an E/M code be used in addtion to the code for the cryosurgery, or is the E/M service included in the procedure via the global period? I say that we can use an E/M code here because an exam was performed and a history/ROS was obtained. 

Also, another take here, if the patient came in to the office and was diagnosed with a wart to the hand and the wart was removed, and the physician also addressed the patient's obesity, would use use the E/M code and what modifier would you attach, 25 or 57 since the decision was made to remove the wart, but another issue was addressed? Any guideance on this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Apr 16, 2008)

you would only use the 57 modifier if the global days are 90 and up which is highly unlikely for that procedure.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks.  Could we use an E/M code for the service along with the procedure?


----------



## mmelcam (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, you can bill an E&M code with a procedure as long as you have the documentation to support it.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

